# Applying sealants and waxes on top of SRP



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm in the process of correcting the paint on my car. I'm doing it by hand, panel by panel with a full decon routine and Scholl S3/S30. I have soft Honda paint so I can get pretty good results by hand, albeit not perfect like you'd get with a DA. 

Given the fact that my correction will ultimately leave a few swirl marks visible, I'd thought about doing a final pass with SRP, just to hide the last marks I couldn't get rid of or that I missed.

I've not used SRP in a long time and I couldn't remember if it's safe/possible to use SRP and then apply a sealant and wax on top. Normally I would apply my sealant to clean, bare paint for best adhesion and durability and then top it off with a wax.

I presume that if I put sealant on after SRP, that the sealant won't bond to anywhere there are SRP fillers present and so after a few washes the SRP and sealant would depart, leaving me with holes in my protection? If that's the case I'm probably better off giving the SRP a miss and just focussing on sealant durability by bonding it to bare paint. 

When it comes to detailing, I lean on the side of protection so I'd rather have strong protection with a few swirls still present, than the other way around.

I get the feeling this has probably been asked before, but I couldn't find an answer that really settled my mind.

Thanks all


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Not sure if this will answer your query entirely but I used to use SRP, then Auto Glym Extra Gloss Protection, then finish off with a wax to protect. You can miss out the EGP and go SRP>Wax.

I'm not sure if there will be a diminishing effect using SRP over Scholl so will leave that to someone wiser.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd stick with like for like. Use an AG product over SRP and you should be fine.

So EGP or HD Wax or Ultra HD wax.

Harry


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Sealants must be applied to bare paint otherwise you are wasting your time. Waxes will last far longer if applied to bare paint- however if you are happy to re wax regularly then then applying over a filler is fine :thumb:


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

I'd skip AG stuff and apply fusso coat once your happy with the level of correction achieved... Fusso can fill light swirls and holograms without much trouble

As suds has said, apply it to bare paint, use some panel wipe before applying fusso


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Autoglym recommend putting EGP over SRP so dont worry. All this about bare paint seems to get blown out of proportion nowadays.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Whatever wax you have got in your collection will be fine over the top of SRP. I usually do SRP then whatever wax i pick up


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Arvi said:


> Not sure if this will answer your query entirely but I used to use SRP, then Auto Glym Extra Gloss Protection, then finish off with a wax to protect. You can miss out the EGP and go SRP>Wax.
> 
> I'm not sure if there will be a diminishing effect using SRP over Scholl so will leave that to someone wiser.


what he said!!!

ive corrected my impreza the best I can. haven't got the minerals to go down further. might be wrong but my thought process is that srp will hide and fill some imperfections and then I 'seal' in the srp with a wax. depending on time of year and what kind of shine I fancy depends what wax I use ie dodo juice blue velvet, petes'53 etc etc


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks all for the responses. I really like the sealant and wax combo I'm using these days so I think, given the need for bare paint, I'm going to give SRP a miss and live with the odd few swirls left behind. I'll still have paint that's in much better condition than it was plus really solid protection.


----------

